

Ask HN: Realtime video encoding: how to? - listic

I am thinking over an idea of adding realtime video streaming to an application. I.e. I want a desktop user working with an application to be able to start transmitting a video stream of what he's doing (whole desktop or window) to other interested users.<p>What kind of CPU power and bandwith will be needed for this? Or, what qind of quality is possible with todays CPU power?<p>What are the obstacles to doing this that you can see?<p>Are there any applications that do this already?
======
cschneid
The best approach would be to piggy-back on an existing protocol that works.
VNC is the one that comes to mind first.

